# Calabria: problema al polpaccio. Lascia la nazionale.



## admin (13 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato da Sky, Calabria ha accusato un problema al polpaccio. Lascia il ritiro della nazionale.

CM.it prima diagnosi stiramento al polpaccio 

Anche Bastoni KO, lascia il ritiro.


----------



## Pit96 (13 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Calabria ha accusato un problema al polpaccio. Lascia il ritiro della nazionale.


E uno...


----------



## JoKeR (13 Novembre 2021)

Era fondamentale inserirlo a sinistra al posto di emerson. Vero?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Novembre 2021)

E con questo infortunio saluta definitivamente anche l'eventuale mondiale.
Incredibile che si faccia sempre male in nazionale,non è proprio un bel biglietto da visita


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Calabria ha accusato un problema al polpaccio. Lascia il ritiro della nazionale.


E figurati se non tornano rotti dalle Nazionali, ormai siamo abituati...


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Calabria ha accusato un problema al polpaccio. Lascia il ritiro della nazionale.
> 
> Anche Bastoni KO, lascia il ritiro.


Figuriamoci


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Calabria ha accusato un problema al polpaccio. Lascia il ritiro della nazionale.
> 
> Anche Bastoni KO, lascia il ritiro.


Speriamo non si sia stirato..con il polpaccio parte un mese


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2021)

Nazionale del piffero... preghiamo per Tonali...


----------



## Zenos (13 Novembre 2021)

Eccolo. Puntuale.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Calabria ha accusato un problema al polpaccio. Lascia il ritiro della nazionale.
> 
> Anche Bastoni KO, lascia il ritiro.


dopo il tallone d'achille il polpaccio di Calabria. Speriamo sia una furbata come quelle dei ladri, altrimenti chissa per quanti mesi non lo vediamo


----------



## Gamma (13 Novembre 2021)

Ma abolire le Nazionali no?
Duecento partite inutili di qualificazione che servono solo a far infortunare i giocatori.

Usate le dannatissime competizioni continentali come qualificazione ai Mondiali e amen:
es. i primi tot nei agli Europei sono qualificati ai Mondiali, idem i primi tot in Copa America, in Coppa d'Asia, d'Africa ecc.
O comunque, alle prime tot è concesso di partecipare a dei playoffs, che siano brevi però.
Si risparmierebbero le partite di qualificazione per il Mondiale(quasi tutte) e ci sarebbero molte squadre competitive oltre alle piccole squadre(delle piccole nazioni) che potrebbero qualificarsi comunque tramite le classiche partitelle inutili(che danneggerebbero, presumibilmente, meno le squadre dei migliori campionati), se non si vuole togliere la possibilità, il "sogno", di giocare un Mondiale ai paesi sperduti o quasi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Calabria ha accusato un problema al polpaccio. Lascia il ritiro della nazionale.
> 
> Anche Bastoni KO, lascia il ritiro.


Polpaccio raga... le madonne che sto tirando.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Calabria ha accusato un problema al polpaccio. Lascia il ritiro della nazionale.
> 
> Anche Bastoni KO, lascia il ritiro.


Inizia la strage. Fuori il primo. 
Ovviamente l'interista avrà un mal di gola.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Ma abolire le Nazionali no?
> Duecento partite inutili di qualificazione che servono solo a far infortunare i giocatori.
> 
> Usate le dannatissime competizioni continentali come qualificazione ai Mondiali e amen:
> ...



Se ciao.

Devono mangiare tutti.

Ormai si gioca ogni 3 giorni, non mi stupirei se tra 10 anni si giocasse ogni 2 giorni da inizio agosto a fine giugno.

Ormai il sistema ha raggiunto una voracità tale di soldi che non credo torneranno mai indietro


----------



## Butcher (13 Novembre 2021)

Ma porca miseria...


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Novembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Ma abolire le Nazionali no?
> Duecento partite inutili di qualificazione che servono solo a far infortunare i giocatori.
> 
> Usate le dannatissime competizioni continentali come qualificazione ai Mondiali e amen:
> ...


dovrebbero mandare le nazioni storiche per diritto. come una superlega.
a nessuno frega di vedere corea-marocco o svezia-canada.
tutti guardano olanda-brasile.
basta con questo buonismo e parità di diritti.
italia francia spagna germania olanda inghilterra argentina uruguay e brasile sempre dentro.
le altre che si qualifichino come dici tu, col ranking, coi risultati continentali o con mini playoff.
tanto se si qualificano o meno non frega niente a nessuno e tanto non vinceranno mai, quindi sono praticamente inutili.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se ciao.
> 
> Devono mangiare tutti.
> 
> ...


Il sistema è marchio registrato juve.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dovrebbero mandare le nazioni storiche per diritto. come una superlega.
> a nessuno frega di vedere corea-marocco o svezia-canada.
> tutti guardano olanda-brasile.
> basta con questo buonismo e parità di diritti.
> ...


Fanno la superlega perché la gente vuole le grandi sfide e poi l'italia sta fuori al mondiale che si gioca ogni 4 anni.
Hanno le idee un pò confuse.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Inizia la strage. Fuori il primo.
> Ovviamente l'interista avrà un mal di gola.


e 1.
siamo a sabato quindi possiamo arrivare benissimo a 3-4 escluso coronavirus.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fanno la superlega perché la gente vuole le grandi sfide e poi l'italia sta fuori al mondiale che si gioca ogni 4 anni.
> Hanno le idee un pò confuse.


tranquillo ora col mondiale ogni 2 anni avremo il doppio delle possibilità di mancare la qualificazione ahahahahahah.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e 1.
> siamo a sabato quindi possiamo arrivare benissimo a 3-4 escluso coronavirus.


Da noi sono capaci di contagiarsi pure per ciò che riguarda i problemi muscolari.
Mettete in isolamento Calabria .


----------



## Solo (13 Novembre 2021)

Calendari indecenti.


----------



## mil77 (13 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E con questo infortunio saluta definitivamente anche l'eventuale mondiale.
> Incredibile che si faccia sempre male in nazionale,non è proprio un bel biglietto da visita


Sempre se di vero e proprio infortunio si tratta...anche l'altra volta in nazionale il problema era il polpaccio ha lasciato il ritiro ma poi in campionato ha giocato. Non vorrei che sapendo di essere una della ultime ruote del carro in nazionale al minimo problemino abbandoni perché ha maggior interesse a giocare nel Milan dove è titolare inamovibile


----------



## Kaw (13 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sempre se di vero e proprio infortunio si tratta...anche l'altra volta in nazionale il problema era il polpaccio ha lasciato il ritiro ma poi in campionato ha giocato. Non vorrei che sapendo di essere una della ultime ruote del carro in nazionale al minimo problemino abbandoni perché ha maggior interesse a giocare nel Milan dove è titolare inamovibile


Già, e quando tornò a Milanello scrisse sui social "si torna a fare sul serio".
Speriamo sia così.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dovrebbero mandare le nazioni storiche per diritto. come una superlega.
> a nessuno frega di vedere corea-marocco o svezia-canada.
> tutti guardano olanda-brasile.
> basta con questo buonismo e parità di diritti.
> ...


No dai, sui club quello che vuoi, ma qualificazione per diritto anche no. A differenza dei club, una Nazionale é tifata da un popolo intero. Se lo stimolo deve essere quello di incentivare il merchandising allora fai un bel Cina-India ed hai metà popolazione mondiale interessata all'evento. Non scherziamo, le competizioni nazionali vanno benissimo cosi, forse la Coppa d'Africa e la Coppa America dovrebbero darsi una regolata vista la quantità enorme di competizioni cha fanno da quelle parti.

Non confondiamo lo spirito del Mondiale con quello della CL, il buonismo non c'entra nulla, e sai bene come la penso sulla SL.


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Novembre 2021)

Questo si é rotto per davvero,mentre ho appena letto di infortuni presunti per Dybala,Bentancour e McKennye si è fatto squalificare e potrà tornare subito a torino,ovviamente tutto casuale,che nessuno pensi male.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Calendari indecenti.



Non è colpa dei calendari.

Ma dell' avidità, la sete di sempre piu soldi degli attori del calcio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Novembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> No dai, sui club quello che vuoi, ma qualificazione per diritto anche no. A differenza dei club, una Nazionale é tifata da un popolo intero. Se lo stimolo deve essere quello di incentivare il merchandising allora fai un bel Cina-India ed hai metà popolazione mondiale interessata all'evento. Non scherziamo, le competizioni nazionali vanno benissimo cosi, forse la Coppa d'Africa e la Coppa America dovrebbero darsi una regolata vista la quantità enorme di competizioni cha fanno da quelle parti.
> 
> Non confondiamo lo spirito del Mondiale con quello della CL, il buonismo non c'entra nulla, e sai bene come la penso sulla SL.


ma secondo te in cina sanno quando gioca la nazionale? per me no.
a tutto il mondo interessa un certo tipo di partite. cina india non è tra queste.
a me dell'italia dopo il 2006 frega davvero poco quindi mai come stavolta parlo da disinteressato.
le qualificazioni vanno cambiate ma a parte questo un mondiale senza italia o brasile ecc... perde di appeal e ci perdono tutti i tifosi del mondo. io la vedo così. già faranno un mondiale in inverno che farà schifo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Questo si é rotto per davvero,mentre ho appena letto di infortuni presunti per Dybala,Bentancour e McKennye si è fatto squalificare e potrà tornare subito a torino,ovviamente tutto casuale,che nessuno pensi male.


stiamo a vedere dai.
dybala è un bidone del rusco e ci sta che si sia veramente rotto. gli altri vediamo.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma secondo te in cina sanno quando gioca la nazionale? per me no.
> a tutto il mondo interessa un certo tipo di partite. cina india non è tra queste.
> a me dell'italia dopo il 2006 frega davvero poco quindi mai come stavolta parlo da disinteressato.
> le qualificazioni vanno cambiate ma a parte questo un mondiale senza italia o brasile ecc... perde di appeal e ci perdono tutti i tifosi del mondo. io la vedo così. già faranno un mondiale in inverno che farà schifo...



Tu mixi spettacolo/soldi con lo sport.

Toglieresti il merito, pur di massimizzare lo spettacolo.

Ci sta.

Io non la vedo cosi, se l' Italia restasse fuori, sarebbe per demerito ed è giusto vada così evidentemente.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Novembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> No dai, sui club quello che vuoi, ma qualificazione per diritto anche no. A differenza dei club, una Nazionale é tifata da un popolo intero. Se lo stimolo deve essere quello di incentivare il merchandising allora fai un bel Cina-India ed hai metà popolazione mondiale interessata all'evento. Non scherziamo, le competizioni nazionali vanno benissimo cosi, forse la Coppa d'Africa e la Coppa America dovrebbero darsi una regolata vista la quantità enorme di competizioni cha fanno da quelle parti.
> 
> Non confondiamo lo spirito del Mondiale con quello della CL, il buonismo non c'entra nulla, e sai bene come la penso sulla SL.


La nazionali non pagano i calciatori.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tu mixi spettacolo/soldi con lo sport.
> 
> Toglieresti il merito, pur di massimizzare lo spettacolo.
> 
> ...


il merito di far partecipare l'italia o la 5a asiatica? si lo toglierei. tanto la 5a asiatica va a prendere 5 gol a partita e non la defeca nessuno.
se vuoi il merito vero dovrebbero partecipare solo europee e sudamericane.
invece per i soldi mettono dentro robaccia.
a me interessa che la competizione sia con tutte le più forti e tutte le storiche.
se devo tener fuori una storica per l'uganda, tengo fuori l'uganda.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Calabria ha accusato un problema al polpaccio. Lascia il ritiro della nazionale.
> 
> Anche Bastoni KO, lascia il ritiro.


Speriamo sia qualcosa di leggero. Ovviamente non possono non essere una rottura ste nazionali.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma secondo te in cina sanno quando gioca la nazionale? per me no.
> a tutto il mondo interessa un certo tipo di partite. cina india non è tra queste.
> a me dell'italia dopo il 2006 frega davvero poco quindi mai come stavolta parlo da disinteressato.
> le qualificazioni vanno cambiate ma a parte questo un mondiale senza italia o brasile ecc... perde di appeal e ci perdono tutti i tifosi del mondo. io la vedo così. già faranno un mondiale in inverno che farà schifo...


Sulla Cina e sul calcio posso assicurarti che la nazionale é seguitissima, cosi come tutte le loro nazionali. La Cina nel mondiale poi...

Il punto é che le nazionali per me vanno viste con un altro spirito, forse parlo cosi perché non sono tanto coinvolto come nel Milan, ma non farei il torneto ad invitazione. Lo spirito deve essere quello antico, l'Italia che non ha partecipato al mondiale lo deve unicamente alla prestazione oscena che ha fatto contro la Svezia.

Inoltre il sistema più di cosi non puo' fare per avvantaggiare le nazionali storiche, gironi sistemati in modo da favorirle. Delle 32 partecipanti, 13 sono assegnati all'Europa e 5 all'Africa.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Novembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sulla Cina e sul calcio posso assicurarti che la nazionale é seguitissima, cosi come tutte le loro nazionali. La Cina nel mondiale poi...
> 
> Il punto é che le nazionali per me vanno viste con un altro spirito, forse parlo cosi perché non sono tanto coinvolto come nel Milan, ma non farei il torneto ad invitazione. Lo spirito deve essere quello antico, l'Italia che non ha partecipato al mondiale lo deve unicamente alla prestazione oscena che ha fatto contro la Svezia.
> 
> Inoltre il sistema più di cosi non puo' fare per avvantaggiare le nazionali storiche, gironi sistemati in modo da favorirle. Delle 32 partecipanti, 13 sono assegnati all'Europa e 5 all'Africa.


Tornei continentali ogni due anni che decretano chi va al mondiale allora. 
In stile olimpiadi.

Ma basta con tutte questa partite inutili.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Novembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sulla Cina e sul calcio posso assicurarti che la nazionale é seguitissima, cosi come tutte le loro nazionali. La Cina nel mondiale poi...
> 
> Il punto é che le nazionali per me vanno viste con un altro spirito, forse parlo cosi perché non sono tanto coinvolto come nel Milan, ma non farei il torneto ad invitazione. Lo spirito deve essere quello antico, l'Italia che non ha partecipato al mondiale lo deve unicamente alla prestazione oscena che ha fatto contro la Svezia.
> 
> Inoltre il sistema più di cosi non puo' fare per avvantaggiare le nazionali storiche, gironi sistemati in modo da favorirle. Delle 32 partecipanti, 13 sono assegnati all'Europa e 5 all'Africa.


ecco fai giocare la 14a europea contro la 5a africana o asiatica e probabilmente vince 8-0 l'europea..
il mondiale è bello perchè vedi di ogni, senza dubbio. ma non lo vorrei a discapito dell 7-8 storiche.
be credo di essermi spiegato dai.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Novembre 2021)

Almeno abbiamo recuperato Florenzi e c'è Kalulu.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tornei continentali ogni due anni che decretano chi va al mondiale allora.
> In stile olimpiadi.
> 
> Ma basta con tutte questa partite inutili.


Su questo hai ragionissima. Soldi chiamano soldi.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Calabria ha accusato un problema al polpaccio. Lascia il ritiro della nazionale.
> 
> Anche Bastoni KO, lascia il ritiro.


E figuriamoci se qualcuno dei nostri non si sfasciava.

Quanto odio le pause delle nazionali.


----------



## Zenos (13 Novembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> dopo il tallone d'achille il polpaccio di Calabria. Speriamo sia una furbata come quelle dei ladri, altrimenti chissa per quanti mesi non lo vediamo


Seeeee,noi non ci prestiamo a queste cose.
Qualsiasi scommesse che alla prossima Ciro sarà al suo posto,Calabria seguirà dalla tribuna.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Novembre 2021)

Speriamo si tratti solo di uno stop precauzionale. Queste pause nazionali sono una maledizione.


----------



## koti (13 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Calabria ha accusato un problema al polpaccio. Lascia il ritiro della nazionale.
> 
> Anche Bastoni KO, lascia il ritiro.


Pazienza, abbiamo Kalulu che è affidabilissimo, in più Florenzi.


----------



## kipstar (13 Novembre 2021)

comunque non credevo fosse nemmeno quotato il fatto che qualcuno in nazionale si facesse un infortunio.....le probabilità sono sempre altissime....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Speriamo non si sia stirato..con il polpaccio parte un mese


Va beh c'è Kalulu ho 0 preoccupazioni a riguardo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> No dai, sui club quello che vuoi, ma qualificazione per diritto anche no. A differenza dei club, una Nazionale é tifata da un popolo intero. Se lo stimolo deve essere quello di incentivare il merchandising allora fai un bel Cina-India ed hai metà popolazione mondiale interessata all'evento. Non scherziamo, le competizioni nazionali vanno benissimo cosi, forse la Coppa d'Africa e la Coppa America dovrebbero darsi una regolata vista la quantità enorme di competizioni cha fanno da quelle parti.
> 
> Non confondiamo lo spirito del Mondiale con quello della CL, il buonismo non c'entra nulla, e sai bene come la penso sulla SL.


Stra quoto i greci per esempio sarebbero stra contrari.. c'è una nazione di popoli mica è una facenda di visualizzazioni o tifo calcistico generico..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stiamo a vedere dai.
> dybala è un bidone del rusco e ci sta che si sia veramente rotto. gli altri vediamo.


Fine primo tempo dopo un assist
È il nuovo Robben 
il fatto che ci sia e che non sia non fa questa gran differenza.. inguardabili


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tu mixi spettacolo/soldi con lo sport.
> 
> Toglieresti il merito, pur di massimizzare lo spettacolo.
> 
> ...


Infatti il demerito per una con più titoli mondiali nel palmares è dietro l'angolo  per 2 di fila poi .
Se capita è perché il pallone è tondo e noi c'è lo meritiamo..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ecco fai giocare la 14a europea contro la 5a africana o asiatica e probabilmente vince 8-0 l'europea..
> il mondiale è bello perchè vedi di ogni, senza dubbio. ma non lo vorrei a discapito dell 7-8 storiche.
> be credo di essermi spiegato dai.


Ma noi non siamo stati eliminati dalla Corea del Sud o dalla Svezia?


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Infatti il demerito per una con più titoli mondiali nel palmares è dietro l'angolo  per 2 di fila poi .
> Se capita è perché il pallone è tondo e noi c'è lo meritiamo..


È il bello del calcio.

Poi a parole si può spiegare quanto si vuole ma è inutile.

Si capirà da soli quanto sarà bello vivere eventi fissi per diritto e non per faticosa conquista.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma noi non siamo stati eliminati dalla Corea del Sud o dalla Svezia?


si, ma quante volte corea del sud o svezia han superato il girone al mondiale?
sono opinioni raga a me piace il calcio ma svezia corea non la guardo. limite mio.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si, ma quante volte corea del sud o svezia han superato il girone al mondiale?
> sono opinioni raga a me piace il calcio ma svezia corea non la guardo. limite mio.


Ma che c entra?

Lo sport è cosi da sempre ed è il suo bello!

Altrimenti non si gareggi nemmeno!
Io sti discorsi non li capirò mai.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Calabria ha accusato un problema al polpaccio. Lascia il ritiro della nazionale.
> 
> CM.it prima diagnosi stiramento al polpaccio
> 
> Anche Bastoni KO, lascia il ritiro.


.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma che c entra?
> 
> Lo sport è cosi da sempre ed è il suo bello!
> 
> ...


Esempio banale..
Anch'io penso che sia il bello del calcio
Cioè che un ragazzino norvegese potrebbe realizzare il suo sogno di vincere il mondiale da protagonista! Ho messo Halland perché sembrerebbe che sia uno che avrà un bel futuro davanti... ma potrei fare l'esempio dei ragazzetti croati (croati!) che hanno avuto la possibilità di vincere il Mondiale... anche perché come rosa non era per niente male.. ma chi 10/15 anni fa avrebbe detto tutto ciò!? per me nessuno!

Spero di essermi spiegato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

Quello detto vale per qualsiasi nazionale anche il Senegal che sta sfornando una rosa per niente male! Dovuto al fatto che questi ragazzi oramai giocano nei campionati europei.. si chiama globalizzazione e merito


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma che c entra?
> 
> Lo sport è cosi da sempre ed è il suo bello!
> 
> ...


non li capisci perchè non hai capito quello che intendo.
a te piace vedere corea ecuador perchè il brasile ha avuto 2-3 partite sfortunate e non si è qualificato? liberissimo ma sono opinioni, non mi sembra di dire cose così strane.. io al mondiale preferisco vedere certe squadre.
come del resto in champions.
quindi quelle 10 le vorrei sempre e le altre 22 che si qualifichino. se sono tanto forti vinceranno lo stesso.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non li capisci perchè non hai capito quello che intendo.
> a te piace vedere corea ecuador perchè il brasile ha avuto 2-3 partite sfortunate e non si è qualificato? liberissimo ma sono opinioni, non mi sembra di dire cose così strane.. io al mondiale preferisco vedere certe squadre.
> come del resto in champions.
> quindi quelle 10 le vorrei sempre e le altre 22 che si qualifichino. se sono tanto forti vinceranno lo stesso.



Io non guardo ne Corea - Ecuador ne probabilmente Brasile - Uruguay, io guardo Italia e Milan, per vedere altre partite devo proprio non aver nulla di meglio da fare, lo ammetto.

Ma il bello dello sport, e mi piace pensarlo, è che ci sia del merito guadagnato e non ottenuto di diritto.

Per i tifosi di Ecuador e Corea la gioia è la stessa dei tifosi di Brasile e Uruguay, perché precudergliela per partito preso?

Poi capisco quando dici che è assurdo ci sia il Congo ai mondiali e magari l' Italia no, ma si chiama Mondiale non Europeo, e ci sono delle regole.. personalmente mi va bene cosi.


----------



## Jino (13 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Speriamo non si sia stirato..con il polpaccio parte un mese



Il polpaccio è una brutta bestia. Speriamo sia solo una contrattura.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Calabria ha accusato un problema al polpaccio. Lascia il ritiro della nazionale.
> 
> CM.it prima diagnosi stiramento al polpaccio
> 
> Anche Bastoni KO, lascia il ritiro.


non ho parole.. quando tutto sembrava andare per il meglio..


----------

